

Ext JS 3.0 RC1 released (Samples) - DocSavage
http://extjs.com/deploy/ext-3.0-rc1/examples/

======
monkeybusiness
It's $289 to use this?

<http://extjs.com/store/extjs/>

~~~
warfangle
The core library is available under the MIT license:
<http://extjs.com/products/extcore/download.php>

~~~
monkeybusiness
Please excuse my ignorance - why do they have both a commercial license and an
MIT license? I'm confused. If I want to use it on my commercial site, don't I
have to pay for a commercial license? If so, why should I care whether they
have an MIT license also? Sorry, licensing is something I never really looked
into.

~~~
SwellJoe
Dual licensing is not mysterious. I'm not sure why folks find it so hard to
imagine that a product can be had under multiple terms, depending on your
preference and requirements.

The MIT license is a couple steps up from public domain (and far more liberal
than the GPL). Ext Core can be used under those terms. ExtJS (not the same as
Ext Core) has different terms (I think it's a modified GPL and a commercial
license).

You do not need a commercial license to use Ext Core in any circumstance. You
can use it on a commercial site, you can distribute it in commercial (or Open
Source) products, and you can make modified versions without returning changes
to the maintainers. The MIT license does have some clauses about IP (like
trademarks) and indemnity (i.e. they provide none).

~~~
monkeybusiness
Thanks. Had no idea.

